# Alphacam post processor help



## Portazach (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello!
New to the community and have been having trouble with Alphacam. Currently running some basic drawings and attempting to export to a SCM machine via Xilog post processor, but when I try to export out to a .xxl file nothing happens. I've tried changing the export path to desktop and several locations but nothing works. I have limited knowledge with Alphacam, all of their support have denied my inquisitions on how to fix this. Looking for any help on the subject- thanks all!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. This helps us to help you and we like first names.

I use Fusion 360 and I'm not familiar with Alphacam. Maybe someone who can help will be along shortly.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

From what I can find there are a lot of machines that run files with the .xxl extension but there are a lot of different post processors that output files with .xxl extension and they don't have the same gcode. 

Have you contacted Alphacam about a post processor for your machine. You will probably need to provide them with a design file and if you have a tool changer make sure the file you provide uses several tools because the post processor will be different than a machine that uses manual tool changes.


----------



## Nirav Patel (Dec 9, 2020)

Portazach said:


> Hello!
> New to the community and have been having trouble with Alphacam. Currently running some basic drawings and attempting to export to a SCM machine via Xilog post processor, but when I try to export out to a .xxl file nothing happens. I've tried changing the export path to desktop and several locations but nothing works. I have limited knowledge with Alphacam, all of their support have denied my inquisitions on how to fix this. Looking for any help on the subject- thanks all!



Hi Portazach,
Did you get working answer to your query? What did you do about it? Please advise.

Regards,
Nirav


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

If I had to guess, I'd say that the post processor he was using only outputs .pgm files?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@Nirav Patel 

Welcome to the forum Nirav.


----------

